# Do you need a FEL?



## Need more toys (May 4, 2006)

Looking to buy my first tractor in 4-5 years (retirement). Been looking everywhere for information. An LSU publication states that the FEL is an often bought, seldom used item, not justifying the price, cumberness in tight spaces, etc. Several people here seem to feel it is the first accessory you should get.

So, which is it; over-priced/underused gimmick or indespensible accessory?

Needmoretoys


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would say that it depends upon the individual user. Speaking for myself; I wouldn't say that I use the FEL a lot but then again, I use it more than occasionally. When I use it, I need it and not much else will do. The number of things I use it for is a long list. Suffice it to say that I am VERY glad that I purchased it. Could I get by without it............... I suppose I could but not without a great deal of hassle. It works great when brushhogging as I position the bucket very low to the ground so it will hit stumps and rocks before the tractor or cutter does. I use it to haul firewood and my tools & equipment to and from where I cut firewood. Mover dirt. I could go on but I think you get the picture. I would strongly recommend buying the FEL unless you feel that you will just never have a need for it.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

IHMO, if you've owned a tractor without a FEL you don't miss it . Much the same with owning a tractor without 4WD or power steering, but if you have a machine with the loader it's uses are only restricted by one's imagination. 

The very first time your local quarry drops 12 yards of gravel (or any fill material), you have to consider the alternative costs, like rental equipment (Bobcat etc.) to move and spread that material, or subletting the work to a person with a loader. Do this two or three times and you have spent the same, or more money than the option offered on a tractor equipped with the loader. Even a SCUT can do the same as a designated large loader....It just takes smaller bites and longer seat time to accomplish the same tasks.

In the event that you decide to sell your tractor, either getting something bigger (or smaller in many cases) the residual value is considerably higher ($$) with a tractor equipped with a FEL when you sell or trade in.

In three years I have completed the following jobs:
Break out work for 260' of 4" sever line (32" deep).
Break out work for 325' of trench for aerobics spray system (30" deep).
Cut two 4' swails for rain water runoff at 440' long on each side of my property (2 acres)
Pulled 500' of rotten fence posts on the property line.
Hauled clay, lime, crushed concrete and re-bar to form two slabs - 1 40'X60' (shop) and 1 50'X70' (mobile home) both elevated to 40" above flood plain. 
I should add I have lifted at least a dozen engines, transmissions, axles and cases while doing tractor restorations. Including unloading parts from large truck deliveries. And moved my neighbors 26 year old dead horse and prepared a suitable grave site. So the money I saved by not renting or sub-contracting, including a "Ditch Witch", small hoe or mini excavator, small CAT or Bobcat loader was literally thousands....way more than the initial purchase of the FEL on my tractor.

I apologize for such a long response, but I need to finish with: You may find a serious drawback when owning a tractor equipped with a FEL....every neighbor who doesn't own one is your new best friend . 

Mark


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, in my opinion, and it ain't worth much, you NEED an FEL! LSU must not have done thier study around here! I'd say about 98% of all the farms around here (large or small) have one and use it pretty much daily. Like Mark said, if you've never had one, you won't miss it -BUT - if you ever HAVE had one (or used one ) you WILL miss it! He's right about all the new friends you will make! If you're like a lot of tractor owners, you will probably lay in bed at night, dreaming of different ways to use it.!
I have seen a lot of new tractors sell with a backhoe attachment.
To me, THIS is the one thing that people spend a lot of money on and use very little (unless it's for business). 
Most of the newer FEL's are designed to be easy-on, easy-off, so you can remove it if you don't want to haul it around all the time. You can also just remove the bucket, or convert it to quick attach. 
Anyhoo - I'd get it if you can!


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Best $2500 I've ever spent!


----------



## Need more toys (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Chief, I like using it as a feeler for rocks/stumps when bush hogging.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

I Didn't know you could buy a FEL With Out a Tractor.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> *I Didn't know you could buy a FEL With Out a Tractor. *


 Yes you can get them drop shipped to your front door if you pay the freight charges. 

Koyker and BrushHog are fully palletized and ship to my shop. I've purchased a new Koyker from a dealer who sells large tractors and the model was a 110 (small). He sold it to me very reasonably as it sat in his inventory for two+ years. With the rise in steel costs it is less expensive to purchase a tractor with loader, but if you have a tractor without one...well there just isn't any alternative other than adding it yourself or having a dealer order and install one.

I think the only time your tractor doesn't need a FEL is if you own a small, fully developed property that only requires mowing and yard maintenance.

Mark


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

*My next purchase will be a FEL*

We have several tractors... 2 w/ mowers.. and 2 w/blades...and 2 with no attachments.. and our next purchase will be a FEL....mg: 

The back 40..... will never be the same!mg: mg: :lmao: 

The things you can do with one... even if you just want to play around...:crazy: 

So, if you can do it.... do it...:spinsmile "DJ"


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Need more toys _
> *…………..An LSU publication states that the FEL is an often bought, seldom used item, not justifying the price, cumberness in tight spaces, etc………….. So, which is it; over-priced/underused gimmick or indespensible accessory?………….. *


I think both LSU and I are in the minority when it comes to our views on FELs. 

For someone who calls themselves “Need more toys”, I would say, a FEL is a must have.  There can be no question about it. Just like having 4 wheel drive, extended cab, front bumper mounted electric winch, fog lights and brush guard as options on your pick-up truck is a must.  

I don’t own a FEL. I bought my tractor to do a little row cropping and quite a bit of bush hogging. At the time I bought my tractor, I thought a FEL would be in my way. I’ve had the tractor about 8 years; my opinion hasn’t changed. 

The folks who own FELs tout to no end the number of task they have for one. A good many of the task could be done with a piece of equipment that cost much less to purchase and maintain. 

I’ll be the first to admit that even when a task can be done with a cheaper piece of equipment; you’ll have more fun working with a FEL. 

With respects to Chief and his method of finding stumps and rocks while bush hogging, when you go to put his method into practice - go slow - Go Real Slow[color= red][/color]. Especially, until he lets you in on what happens when he finds a stump.  The “going slow” is from one who has “found” a few stumps in his time.


----------



## Need more toys (May 4, 2006)

I guess I'm busted, although my pickup is just a supercab, no 4x4, no fog lights, etc. The question was somewhat to stimulate discussion. The areas I'll be hogging were mowed 20 years ago with a JD 110 and 38 inch mower, but 1) they're now overgrown and 2) there are some windfall trees, etc, so I'll use the FEL to lift and remove the half rotted trees from the trails. Also my wife has a fondness for concrete benches and fountains, etc. and views them as furniture ("lets move that over there and see how it looks ... no put it back") so I'll find uses for the FEL. Snow removal is an issue where we're going too and my grandfather used a FEL to clear the drive. After he passed my grandmother got the 110 with a blower.


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

*Couldn't have said it better myself*



> _Originally posted by Need more toys _
> *I guess I'm busted, although my pickup is just a supercab, no 4x4, no fog lights, etc. The question was somewhat to stimulate discussion. The areas I'll be hogging were mowed 20 years ago with a JD 110 and 38 inch mower, but 1) they're now overgrown and 2) there are some windfall trees, etc, so I'll use the FEL to lift and remove the half rotted trees from the trails. Also my wife has a fondness for concrete benches and fountains, etc. and views them as furniture ("lets move that over there and see how it looks ... no put it back") so I'll find uses for the FEL. Snow removal is an issue where we're going too and my grandfather used a FEL to clear the drive. After he passed my grandmother got the 110 with a blower. *


Hi Need More Toys,

I understand completly about


> Also my wife has a fondness for concrete benches and fountains, etc. and views them as furniture ("lets move that over there and see how it looks ... no put it back") so I'll find uses for the FEL.


 as I do like moving things to different areas around the place....Hubby thinks it's a "Women" thing.. :winky: :secret: 

As far as I am concerned.... it is a want thing... and we all want what we want to have...:thumbsup: 

Take Care.... and keep posting... I will look forward to seeing you in the forums.:dancingfo "DJ"


----------

